# limitar la corriente de una fuente de 30 volts



## eserock (Mar 28, 2008)

¿Que se les ocurre?  Tengo una fuente de alimentacion de 30 volts la aplico a dos electrodos en forma de spiral sumergidos en agua para producir cierta ionizacion y corrosion de los electrodos, el problema radica en los siguiente: al iniciar el proceso el flujo de corriente es bajo del orden de miliamperios pero cuando empieza a transcurrir el tiempo el flujo de corrientee  se va incrementando rapidamente y llega hasta 7 amperes, lo que provoca que el transformador se dañe, puse una resistencia limitadora pero no funciona termina por quemarse. tendran alguna idea para controlar esto.
   Otro dato he notado que la resistencia entre los electrodos casi se hace cero.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 28, 2008)

hola
busca el esquema de una fuente de alimentacion con limitador de intensidad.
¿que consumo maximo es el que tu deseas?


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 28, 2008)

Creo que lo que estas buscando es esto.......


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 28, 2008)

Para regular hasta un amperio, el 317 tambien anda. A consultar datasheets.

Saludos.


----------



## macraig (Mar 28, 2008)

eserock dijo:
			
		

> ¿Que se les ocurre?  Tengo una fuente de alimentacion de 30 volts la aplico a dos electrodos en forma de spiral sumergidos en agua para producir cierta ionizacion y corrosion de los electrodos, el problema radica en los siguiente: al iniciar el proceso el flujo de corriente es bajo del orden de miliamperios pero cuando empieza a transcurrir el tiempo el flujo de corrientee  se va incrementando rapidamente y llega hasta 7 amperes, lo que provoca que el transformador se dañe, puse una resistencia limitadora pero no funciona termina por quemarse. tendran alguna idea para controlar esto.
> Otro dato he notado que la resistencia entre los electrodos casi se hace cero.



Si entendi el problema, los iones en la solucion disminuyen la resistencia de la misma, y eso hace que la corriente aumente sin control... 

Creo que tu proceso necesita una fuente de corriente constante. Cual es la corriente que necesitas?  Mira si puedes ajustar esta:

http://users.pandora.be/davshomepage/current-source.htm

Salu2.


----------



## eserock (Mar 30, 2008)

Exacto los iones de la solucion hacen que la resistencia se haga cero, y con ese voltaje quiero limitar la corriente a maximo 5 amperios, el problema es el tamaño de la resistencia ya que por  simple calculo de la potencia el calor disipado es enorme, el problema adicional es que debe funcionar por espacio de 30 minutos continuos, he ideado un sistema en el que uso dos fuentes de alimentacion, uno lo uso por espacio de 60 segundos y con un relevador conmuto a  la otra fuente de alimentacion dando tiempo asi a que un ventilador enfrie todo el sistema pero aun asi se ha  llegado a quemar algun transformador.


----------



## eserock (Mar 30, 2008)

estoy analizando y construyendo la propuesta de Daniel les comento los resultados que obtenga
gracias por las ideas


----------



## macraig (Mar 30, 2008)

5 Amperios. Tienes 2 opciones. Un regulador Lineal, o uno conmutado. Prefiero el conmutado, pero es mas dificil de construir. Sin embargo el lineal se calentaria como el mismisimo infierno. Con un regulador lineal, y si lo que dices es cierto, la potencia disipada por el elemento de regulacion seria:

5A*30V = 150W. 

Aunque hay transistores capaces de soportar esta potencia. Por ejemplo el 2n6338:

http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=2N6338

Pero eso es gastar dinero en un transistor (+20€).

Creo que tu proceso no necesita demasiada precision, o me equivoco?. Si puedes ajustar manualmente la corriente y no es necesaria la automatizacion, un circuito simple, con un triac como el siguiente es mas que suficiente (y te costara apenas como un par de euros).

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_dimmer_cntrl_motor.asp

(donde dice 110V pones los 30 de tu transformador)

Si necesitas mantener la corriente constante, dentro de unos limites estrechos, dime y te pongo otro par de circuitos.

Salu2


----------



## eserock (Mar 30, 2008)

efectivamente macraig es mucha la potencia, si habia pensado en una fuente conmutada con triac, ya verifique la del diagrama con los dos lm338 pero se daña el encargado de regular el voltaje y la corriente no es muy alta que digamos.
Tengo varios tracs voy a probar tu propuesta y te comento, no necesito de mucha preciison con los voltajes pero si dentro del rango de de 25 a maximo 33 ya que mas voltaje provocaria mas flujo de corriente. y lo mas importante es que funcione por periodos de 30 minutos sin dañarse.
 Otra cosa que se me habia ocurrido es hacer una fuente que varie digitalmente contralada por pic que este midiendo la corriente si esta aumenta ir bajando el voltaje regulado hasta mantener la corriente constante pero creo que esto no evitaria  el calor. de todas maneras te comento los resultados


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

Y por que no regular sobre el primario del transformador ?


----------



## zopilote (Mar 30, 2008)

Si nesecitas algo de información  esta revista que en ella está descrito una fuente de alimentacion electroquimica, puede que te sirva.


etolipoz
----------


----------



## eserock (Mar 30, 2008)

podrias darme mas pistas fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2008)

La idea es que si no necesitas gran presicion en la regulacion de la corriente, disminuyas la tension eficaz aplicada al primario del transformador, esto disminuye la tension de secundario y en consecuencia la corriente aplicada.
Como estas variando sobre el primario la disipacion del esquema es minima, no hay caidas de tension innecesarias.

Mira este integrado, regula la tension de alimentacion de un motor por desplazamiento de angulo de disparo de triac, creo se podria adaptar para tu necesidad

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=9259
http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/90/303350_DS.pdf


----------



## eserock (Mar 31, 2008)

Hola gracias por el interes de todos en ayudarme, estoy trabajando en lo que creo es la mejor solucion,  me encontre un diagrama que incluye regulacion en voltaje y tambien puede controlar la corriente de paso, por los componentes creo que es algo costosa pero como dice el amigo fogonazo los amperes cuestan, les dejo el diagrama para que o vean señala  que funciona para tres amperes  pero con modificaciones  debe trabajar con mas


----------



## macraig (Mar 31, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Y por que no regular sobre el primario del transformador ?



Creo que un transformador no reacciona nunca muy bien a una forma de onda diferente a la senoidal, y aunque la corriente a regular es menor en el lado primario, es mayor el voltaje, por lo que la potencia es la misma. Ademas el triac trabajaria sobre una carga inductiva (el transformador), que produce picos de voltaje grandes (por autoinduccion), lo que exige un triac de mayor voltaje al de entrada).

En todo caso, en lo personal prefiero trabajar en bajo voltaje cuando es posible. El resultado de regular con triac en el lado secundario me parece mas conveniente.

Salu2.


----------



## eserock (Mar 31, 2008)

De hecho ya probe la configuracion que me propone Fogonazo pero la eficiencia es muy baja y el Triac tiene que ser de caracteristicas muy altas para no dañarse cuando esta a plena carga el gusto de  controlar la temperatura del transformador solo me duro 10 minutos,  ayer probe tambien la configuracion que me señalo macraig pero tuve que ir haciendo los cambios en forma manual funciona, pero sucede algo que aun no logro explicarme aunque verifique la corriente para mantenerla constante (5 amperes) y el voltaje se iba reduciendo los efectos de los iones en agua fueron mucho menores,  que con las dos fuentes que les habia comentado previamente con esa conmutacion de 60 segundos la corriente sube hasta 5 y algunos picos de 6). Creo que si conseguimos hacer que esto funcione la fuente resultante tendra muchas aplicaciones.


----------



## eserock (Mar 31, 2008)

para zopilote ya revise la revista y esta bien para cromado y para electrolisis pues no se necesita
de mucho voltaje y corriente para separar los iones  de una solucion acida, pero en mi caso solo hay agua potable con sus sales minerales naturales y los electrodos son se hierro y provocar que el fierro libere iones requiere de mas trabajo, me base en la idea de  los comparadores para buscar algo mas eficiente y encontre la fuente del esquema que anexe


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 31, 2008)

macraig dijo:
			
		

> Creo que tu proceso no necesita demasiada precision, o me equivoco?. Si puedes ajustar manualmente la corriente y no es necesaria la automatizacion, un circuito simple, con un triac como el siguiente es mas que suficiente (y te costara apenas como un par de euros).
> 
> http://www.unicrom.com/cir_dimmer_cntrl_motor.asp
> 
> ...



Ese circuito del dimmer con triac es para corriente alterna. En los procesos químicos que realicé, usamos siempre corriente continua, no sé cuál será tu necesidad.

¿Son necesarios los 30V?

Veo dos opciones:
-Fácil: regulador lineal calefactor en invierno.
-Eficiente: regulador conmutado.

Todo depende de tu presupuesto, de tu tiempo y de tus concideraciones acerca del desperdicio de energía.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2008)

Si no les gustan mis principios, no importa tengo otros.

Alternativa 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20044.html


----------



## eserock (Mar 31, 2008)

Son 30 volts continuos, 5 amperios, y debe funcionar por espacio de 30 minutos son dos electrodos en forma de espiral insertado uno dentro de otro, solo que al poner en funcionamiento todo en conjunto la corriente al principio es muy baja los espirales  presentan alta resistencia, al pasar el tiempo la resistencia casi llega a cero lo que hace que la corriente se eleve  a mas de 7 amperios pude medir hasta un maximo de 10 lo que irremediablemente daña  componentes  y varios de los equipos que he revisado presentan daño en el transformador.

el cicuito que anexe lo termino de armar mañana  y les doy los resultados
Fogonazo la idea del preregulador creo que esta incluida en el diagrama que coloque, es buena idea.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 31, 2008)

Pero un dimer regula corriente? o w, no recorta la onda?
Una fuente con IC no corta cuando se eccede la corriente?

Ahora decis que llega hasta los 7A Por que?
Porque no tenes mas fuente o porque esa es la maxima corriente que pasara?

Para la primera puede ser pulsante la alimentacion o tiene que ser continua?
Y para la segunda hace un transformador del doble del amperaje maximo.

Si la resistencia en los bornes es 0 no vas a poder mantener el voltaje (eso influye?) y la corriente indefectiblemente se dispara al maximo, no conosco ninguna fuente que trabaje en cortocircuito.

El limitador de corriente por exelencia, no por rendimiento es la reactancia. Saludos


----------



## eserock (Abr 1, 2008)

Gracias a todos por la ayuda para resolver el problema,  con la fuente que publique es muy estable y solo coloque dos transistores en paralelo para el paso de corriente, y se estabilice en 5 amperes, la mantuve trabajando por espacio de una hora y el calentamiento fuen minimo las variaciones de voltaje estuviero entre 25 y 30 volts. y la cantidad de iones liberados es considerable.

Esto es una prueba  de que el foro realmente funciona y hay plena disposicion de todos


----------



## macraig (Abr 1, 2008)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> macraig dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro hombre, pero no tomas en cuenta que siempre se puede rectificar la corriente alterna !

Si regulas la alterna con triac antes de rectificar, no tienes que meterte a construir el oscilador para producir la regulacion conmutada.

Salu2


----------



## macraig (Abr 1, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Pero un dimer regula corriente? o w, no recorta la onda?
> Una fuente con IC no corta cuando se eccede la corriente?
> 
> Ahora decis que llega hasta los 7A Por que?
> ...



Claro que recorta la onda, el efecto neto es reducir la tension eficaz que tienes a la salida. Como corriente es V/R entonces el valor eficaz de la corriente disminuye.

Salu2


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 1, 2008)

pero la  Resistencia es 0 o entendi mal?


----------



## macraig (Abr 1, 2008)

eserock dijo:
			
		

> De hecho ya probe la configuracion que me propone Fogonazo pero la eficiencia es muy baja y el Triac tiene que ser de caracteristicas muy altas para no dañarse cuando esta a plena carga el gusto de  controlar la temperatura del transformador solo me duro 10 minutos,  ayer probe tambien la configuracion que me señalo macraig pero tuve que ir haciendo los cambios en forma manual funciona, pero sucede algo que aun no logro explicarme aunque verifique la corriente para mantenerla constante (5 amperes) y el voltaje se iba reduciendo los efectos de los iones en agua fueron mucho menores,  que con las dos fuentes que les habia comentado previamente con esa conmutacion de 60 segundos la corriente sube hasta 5 y algunos picos de 6). Creo que si conseguimos hacer que esto funcione la fuente resultante tendra muchas aplicaciones.



Puedes poner, por favor, una fotografia del circuito, con un diagrama del mismo?. 

Por otro lado se me ocurre que el efecto en los iones es debido a que la corriente al final es pulsante, no continua (se soluciona con un capacitor de alto valor entre los electrodos. Por lo general es un capacitor caro). 

Puedes poner una descripcion del proceso electro-quimico que estas llevando a cabo?, concentracion de la solucion, etc. Me parece algo interesante, y quiza ayude a encontrar un metodo mas eficaz. 

Por lo de las fuentes de corriente de alta potencia, de la que dices pueden haber muchas aplicaciones, ya existen. Son caras y usualmente son del tipo conmutado (Triacs, scr, IGBT,etc), aunque tambien creo que existen transformadores especiales de corriente constante (pero de eso no estoy seguro, es algo q creo lei alguna vez). Se usan en procesos industriales de soldadura de arco electrico en gas inerte, y en procesos electroquimicos de cromado y cosas asi.

Salu2.


----------



## macraig (Abr 1, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> pero la  Resistencia es 0 o entendi mal?



Se aproxima a cero, conforme el nivel de iones en la solucion aumenta. (mas portadores de carga= menor resistencia = mas corriente)

Salu2


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 1, 2008)

ahora no entiendo, por favor si me podes explicar de onda. Veo que anda en todas

Si la resistencia tiende a 0, y el voltaje tambien , la corriente tenderia a infinito.
Pero si el voltaje baja (no me contesto el chabon) no empiesa a aumentar la resistencia nuevamentey por lo tanto entraria en un ciclo de auto regulacion?

Ahora no entiendo como regulas la corriente con un transistor si la carga es tan variable en ohms.

PD: no se rian de mi. pero no entiendo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 1, 2008)

Pero rectificando así tenés una señal horrible y tenés que diseñar un buen filtro.


----------



## eserock (Abr 2, 2008)

Hola de nuevo
 les tratare de explicar para que es que requiero la fuente, cuando la persona (cliente)  me detallo cuales eran sus requerimientos para un equipo electronico, lo primero que pense  es muy sencillo lo hago asi y en menos de dos dias lo termino, y asi fue lo entregue  y o decepcion  me lo devolvieron todo quemado, revise  que habia pasado y lo primero que vino a mi mente  fue hubo un corto pero los fusibles  que puse de proteccion estaban intactos, el transformador totalmente  derretido (me refiero al barniz y al nucleo) mas raro porque yo supondria que  el regulador debia dañarse antes que el transformador, pense por otro lado que el transformador no tenia las caracteristicas requeridas construi uno de 10 amperes a 30 volts pensando ahora si tengo potencia de sobra volvi a contruir la fuente y nada  el transformador  empezo a calentarse hasta el grado de  hervir el barniz, me lo volvieron a regresar por el olor a quemado pero no estaba dañado, entonces pedi me mostraran como es que lo utilizaban. y aqui les explico

el sistema se llama detox es una forma de dsintoxicar el cuerpo de radicales libres y metales pesados consiste de una tina en la que se coloca un par de espirales metalicos de  1/32 de  pulgada de diametro con una longitud lineal de 60 cm. lo curios es que  ambos espirales tienen la misma longitud pero difieren en diametro para colocar uno dentro del otro, se agrega agua del grifo hasta cubrir ambos electrodos, despues   la persona que recibira el tratamiento coloca los pies dentro de la tina y se inicia el funcionamiento del equipo, se inicia con leve burbujeo provocado por la electrolisis del agua pasados unos minutos el agua adquiere una coloracion amarilla crsitalina que es cuando se inicia la separacion de los iones de fierro que se unen al oxigeno liberado formando oxico de fierro FeO y por otro lado  el hidrogeno se libera en el aire
despues de 15 minutos en la tina se forma  una nata de color cafe que es el oxido de fierro, la persona siente un leve cosquilleo en los pies provocado a mi criterio por el paso  de corriente y aunado a la pequeña formacion de algun acido por las sales  que contiene el agua,
al finalizar el tratamiento la mezcla final es similar a cuando se deja un bote metalico  con agua por espacio de un mes. Resulta que despues de esto la persona se siente estupenda, revigorizada. ( aunque creo que esto es en parte subjetivo).

Y investigue lo mas que puede y hasta ahora se lo suiguiente:
El  fierro debe ser casi puro (minimo 99% de puresa) para que solo se liberen iones de fierro de los electrodos( entre mas pureza mas caro el metal), la calidad del agua determina el nivel de conduccion de esta a mayor cantidad de sales mas conduccion y por tanto la demanda de corriente, si se realiza la reaccion sin  los pies la demanda de corriente es  mucho menor ( aun no me explico esto), con los pies el agua presenta  manchas  negras sin ellos el agua es  mas limpia. las reacciones quimicas que se presentan es la formacion oxido de fiero, con la liberacion de hidrogeno mas la formacion de algunos acidos en cantidades muy pequeñas por la presencia de sales y minerales del agua, les anexo un dibujo para que vean la disposicion de los elementos.
Tambien investigue en diferentes webs y todas hablan maravillas de este sistema solo que a Mexico llegan de origen europeo y por  la diferencia voltajes no funcionan eficientemente.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 2, 2008)

Muy interesante, Saludos


----------



## macraig (Abr 2, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ahora no entiendo, por favor si me podes explicar de onda. Veo que anda en todas
> 
> Si la resistencia tiende a 0, y el voltaje tambien , la corriente tenderia a infinito.
> Pero si el voltaje baja (no me contesto el chabon) no empiesa a aumentar la resistencia nuevamentey por lo tanto entraria en un ciclo de auto regulacion?
> ...



No hay tal ciclo. Imaginate que la fuente es ideal. Si la resistencia baja, la corriente aumenta, como en efecto lo hace hasta quemar el dispositivo. 

El voltaje no se disminuye como efecto de aumentar la resistencia, sino al actuar sobre la fuente. La resistencia no es cero (Nunca sera cero a menos se trate de un superconductor), sino "Tiende a cero", es decir se hace muy pequena, unos pocos ohmios, o unos  miliohmios. Al disminuir el voltaje disminuye la corriente, pero la resistencia permanece aproximadamente igual, al mantenerse el numero de iones en la solucion (digo aproximadamente, por que una solucion ionica no tiene las mismas caracteristicas de independencia del voltaje que tiene una resistencia convencional).

PD. Me parece muy interesante el dispositivo. Ya habia visto uno por aca, pero jamas me imagine como funcionaba. Gracias por la explicacion. Espero que el circuito que construyas te sirva.

Salu2


----------

